# SPS IPC DRIVES in Nürnberg von 24.11 - 26.11 2009



## Markus (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hier können wir noch absprechen wer sich wann und wo auf der messe trifft.

ich werde vermutlich alle drei tage dort sein.

wer von euch kommt wann?


Wer kommt wann:

Unklar:


> Unimog-Heizer
> Paule


 

24.11.


> Gerhard Bäuerle
> Markus
> Joe
> Gingele
> ...


 

25.11.


> Gerhard Bäuerle
> Markus
> Joe
> Gingele
> ...


 
26.11.


> Gerhard Bäuerle
> Markus
> Joe
> Gingele
> ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Oktober 2009)

Hi Markus

ich komm zu 99%
Wie, wo und wann muss ich mal guggen.
Meld mich nochmal, wen ichs genauer weis.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (7 Oktober 2009)

Also zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist bei mir der 25.11 hoch im Kurs


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wer von euch kommt wann?



Hallo,

ich von 24.11. _ab_ Mittag bis 26.11. _bis_ Mittag, so ca. +/-.


----------



## INST (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bei uns sind der 24. und 25.11. geplant.


Stellt Deltalogic in diesen Jahr auch wieder aus ? ROFLMAO

Gruß
INST


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2009)

Selbstverständlich sind wir da. Und bei uns gibt es auch wieder das SPS-Forumsfrühstück, und zwar in Halle 7 Stand 149.


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind wir da. Und bei uns gibt es auch wieder das SPS-Forumsfrühstück, und zwar in Halle 7 Stand 149.


Hört sich gut an 
Ich bin am 24.11 ab mittags und am 25.11 den ganzen Tag da


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2009)

so habe das da oben mal eingetragen.

@rainer
also das mit dem frühstück ist immer so ne sache, es gibt ja auch messebesucher die morgens etwas später kommen weil sie abends etwas länger machen.

die letzten jahre haben gezeigt das jeder mal am deltalogic stand war, aber sich die leute fast immer verpasst haben.

mein vorschlag wäre das man mehrere kernzeiten pro tag vereinbart.
zb:

10:00
14:00
17:00 

oder so ind er art... was hälst du davon?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2009)

Ist eine prima Sache, können wir gerne so machen. Denn viele kamen und trafen keinen vom Forum. 
Ist diese Jahr wieder die rote Rose im linken Ohr das Erkennungszeichen (Wolle Rose)?


----------



## maxi (14 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir kommen zu 3. Je nachem wie Zeit ist.
Besuch an der Pepperl und Fuchs Bar, sowie Bügelbier bei Deltalogic haben wir schon eingeplant.


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> 10:00
> 14:00
> 17:00
> 
> oder so ind er art... was hälst du davon?


 

also ich habe auf der messe noch ein paar termine, werde aber versuchen immer bei den zeiten da zu sein.

10:00 wird eventuell nicht immer klappen weil das immer auch vom vorabend abhängig ist.

ich habe gedacht das wir am dienstag abend etwas in nürnberg unternehmen könnten. da gibts ja einige läden...
hat jemand konkrete vorschläge?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe gedacht das wir am dienstag abend etwas in nürnberg unternehmen könnten. da gibts ja einige läden...
> hat jemand konkrete vorschläge?



Wieso ??? darfst du dich bei B+R nicht mehr blicken lassen ???? 

Ich kenn mich in Nürnberg nicht aus aber ich lass mich gerne mitziehen.... wenn es mit dem Zimmer klappt......!!!!


----------



## INST (16 Oktober 2009)

@ Lipperlandstern


> .... wenn es mit dem Zimmer klappt......!!!!


 
Viel Spass beim suchen oder Du willst über 150€ für die Nacht zahlen.

Wir haben vor 6 Wochen nur was jwd (janz weit draussen) gefunden, dass einigermaßen bezahlbar ist.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wieso ??? darfst du dich bei B+R nicht mehr blicken lassen ????
> 
> Ich kenn mich in Nürnberg nicht aus aber ich lass mich gerne mitziehen.... wenn es mit dem Zimmer klappt......!!!!


 

ich habe ein zimmer für dich, habe insgesammt 8 stück reserviert.
wenn du es nicht brauchst bin ich auch nicht böse, sind genug leute...

wir können gerne zu br gehen, aber ich denke es wäre auch mal ganz nett was ind er stadt zu machen... ;-)


----------



## erzteufele (20 Oktober 2009)

ich komme auch ;-) nur wann weiß ich auch noch nicht muss in der woch noch nach tschechien änderungen an verschiedenen maschinen machen ...

grüßel erzi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ich komme auch ;-) nur wann weiß ich auch noch nicht muss in der woch noch nach tschechien änderungen an verschiedenen maschinen machen ...



Hallo,

da liegt Nürnberg ja praktisch auf dem Weg .


----------



## erzteufele (20 Oktober 2009)

> Hallo,
> 
> da liegt Nürnberg ja praktisch auf dem Weg :grin:.



ja das stimmt ;-) aber ob ich auf der heimfahrt bock hab dann ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ja das stimmt ;-) aber ob ich auf der heimfahrt bock hab dann ...



Was heißt hier Bock?     Pflicht ist Pflicht!


----------



## dalbi (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf jeden Fall da, da ich eh um die Ecke arbeite. Wäre schön mal einen von euch zu treffen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## PLC-Gundel (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

so wie's aussieht, werd ich auch 1-2 Tage dabei sein 

Auf jeden Fall am Mi, da sind glaub ich die meisten von hier da...

Man sieht sich, bis denne 

Gundula


----------



## Befree (27 Oktober 2009)

Also da ich auch nur um die ecke wohne und noch näher dran arbeite werde ich auch mal 1-2 Tage runter schauen.. Außerdem hab ich was von Essen bei Deltalogic gehört 

Wann ich aber genau da sein werde weiß ich noch nicht ganz


----------



## b1k86-DL (27 Oktober 2009)

meinst du von dem Essen "3 Weizenbier sind auch ein Schnitzel"?

Lol


----------



## Befree (27 Oktober 2009)

Ich sagte doch ich wohne nur um die ecke... und bai uns in Bayaern hast's imma nu: Bi'ar kert zum Grundnahrungsmittl, wennst was't was I man. *ROFL*


PS: @ DL - Des has't einfach nur Weizen und net "Weizenbier" - Wir san jo kor Preis'en

aber hier: http://www.bayrisches-woerterbuch.d...ecke-woerter-sprueche-geschichten-dialekt.htm

Kannst dich ja vorbereiten xD

Oder noch besser: http://www.wappswelt.de/world/recent/dict_d_f.html Das Fränkische Wörterbuch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2009)

Und ich dachte, um die Ecke wohnen die Franken


----------



## Befree (27 Oktober 2009)

Nene.. ich wohne um die ecke und die franken wohnen vor der ecke also "dort"


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Oktober 2009)

Servus Befree,

wenns soviele Mitglieder "hier ums Eck" gibt (Befree, dalbi...)
sollten wir doch gleich den ersten fränkisch-oberpfälzischen SPS-Forums-Stammtisch
am ersten oder zweiten Abend der SPS-IPC-Drives-Messe in Nürnberg ansetzen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind die Zimmer vom Markus irgendwo im Zentrum
von Nürnberg (ich glaube aufm Burgberg).
Zusammen mit den Members die in Markus Zimmern übernachten sollte ja
eine beachtliche Runde zusammenkommen.
Wenn wir uns zentrumsnah in einer Kneipe treffen, könnten die Jungs,
die eh in Nürnberg übernachten anschleißend per Taxi oder per pedes zu Ihrem Hotel gelangen.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß FA


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2009)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Servus Befree,
> 
> wenns soviele Mitglieder "hier ums Eck" gibt (Befree, dalbi...)
> sollten wir doch gleich den ersten fränkisch-oberpfälzischen SPS-Forums-Stammtisch
> ...


 

gute idee!

ich fände dienstag abend gut - mittwoch aben werden wir länger auf der messe sein...

wir wohnen hier: http://www.albrecht-duerer-hotel.de/
sag uns wo wir hin sollen...


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Oktober 2009)

Hi Markus,

wir (alle interessierten) könnten uns im Landbierparadies treffen.
Das ist sehr rustikal und es gibt viele, in regionalen Kleinbrauereien
hergestellte "Landbiere". Auch was zu Essen gibts da und die Preislandschaft
ist noch überschaubar.
Wenns recht ist  will ich da morgen mal anrufen und klären, ob wir das
Nebenzimmer kriegen (Platz für ca. 12..14 Mann schätz ich).

Gruß FA


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2009)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> wir (alle interessierten) könnten uns im Landbierparadies treffen.
> Das ist sehr rustikal und es gibt viele, in regionalen Kleinbrauereien
> ...



ja dann mach da nen tisch für 2000 klar, wenn es nix ist können wir nach dem essen ja immer noch los.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Oktober 2009)

Hi Markus,

ein Großer Tisch im Landbierparadies:






						Home - Landbierparadies
					

Startseite Landbierparadies




					www.landbierparadies.com
				




Rothenburger Straße 26
90443 Nürnberg
0911/2878673

ist am Dienstag 24.11.09, 20:00 für SPS-Forum reserviert.
Im Nebenzimmer darf geraucht werden, wir sind aber am Großen Tisch
im Hauptgastraum (12..15 Personen).

Ich freue mich, euch kennen zu lernen,

Gruß FA


----------



## dalbi (28 Oktober 2009)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> ein Großer Tisch im Landbierparadies:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ROFLMAO bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

@Markus u. ?Helmut... da können wie solange der Istwert noch unter dem Sollwert liegt, uns ein wenig über das OMC-Projekt unterhalten.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (28 Oktober 2009)

dalbi schrieb:


> da können wie solange der Istwert noch unter dem Sollwert liegt, uns ein wenig über das OMC-Projekt unterhalten


*ROFL*
Ein cooler Spruch!


----------



## Befree (29 Oktober 2009)

Sehr gute Idee,

Soll ich kleine franken und Oberpfalz fähnchen mitbringen? xD *ROFL*

Steht auf jeden fall schon im Terminkalender... und um meinen "Abholdienst alias kleiner Bruder" habe ich mich auch schon gekümmert xD


----------



## b1k86-DL (30 Oktober 2009)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> ein Großer Tisch im Landbierparadies:
> 
> ...






Hallo,

find ich supi. Unser Hotel ist ca. 500 m  von dieser Gaststätte enfernt, d.h ich bzw. wir (5 Personen) schauen auf alle Fälle vorbei und können das

@Befree

mit den Schnitzel klären!

Bis denne......


----------



## Befree (30 Oktober 2009)

Meinst du das flüssig goldene oder gebraten goldene xD


----------



## b1k86-DL (30 Oktober 2009)

Das goldene mit zusätzlichem fruchtigem Geschmack!


----------



## Befree (30 Oktober 2009)

Apfelsaft saufen kannste woanders xD


----------



## b1k86-DL (30 Oktober 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Apfelsaft saufen kannste woanders xD



bei mir ist das gelbe blonde mit dem fruchtigen geschmack ein hefe.....hefe ist auch fruchtig....auf eine andere art und weise!


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (30 Oktober 2009)

Hi b1k86-DL,

super, daß Ihr auch kommt. Ich freu mich schon.


Gruß FA


----------



## Safety (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich werde auch da sein, aber wahrscheinlich keine Zeit haben um bei euch vorbei zukommen.
Würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn Ihr euch mal bei mir an Stand sehen lassen könntet.

Halle 8 Stand 202


----------



## PLC-Gundel (5 November 2009)

*Chat Treffen am Mi*

Am Mi um 14 Uhr treffen sich ein paar Leute vom Chat am Deltalogic Stand 

Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen, sich zu uns zu gesellen - natürlich auch die, die nicht im Chat sind 

Der Firma Deltalogic im voraus vielen Dank für das Frühstück und den super Treffpunkt :s12:

Gruss,
Gundula


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 November 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Am Mi um 14 Uhr treffen sich ein paar Leute vom Chat am Deltalogic Stand
> 
> Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen, sich zu uns zu gesellen - natürlich auch die, die nicht im Chat sind
> 
> ...



Ich werde definitiv da sein :-D


----------



## Pizza (5 November 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Am Mi um 14 Uhr treffen sich ein paar Leute vom Chat am Deltalogic Stand
> 
> Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen, sich zu uns zu gesellen - natürlich auch die, die nicht im Chat sind
> 
> ...



Frühstück um 14 Uhr ?? 

Wie lang hast du vor zu schlafen ??


----------



## argv_user (5 November 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> Frühstück um 14 Uhr ??
> 
> Wie lang hast du vor zu schlafen ??



Das kannst Du nicht verstehen, glaube ich.
Es gibt Nachtmenschen; die gehen ins Bett wenn bei anderen der Wecker
Radau macht, die frühstücken nicht bevor Du Mittag machst, und
sind trotzdem produktiv ohne Ende.

Manche müssen sogar so leben, weil sie Nachtschicht haben...

OK, manche zechen auch mal die Nacht durch, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet 

Die Smileys hab ich wohl bemerkt.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (5 November 2009)

Ich kann nur auf folgendes hinweisen  



Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> ein Großer Tisch im Landbierparadies:
> 
> ...



Danach könnte es schon etwas später werden... 

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 November 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Ich kann nur auf folgendes hinweisen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allerdings...


----------



## Befree (6 November 2009)

dafür geb ich auch meine Stimme ab xD

Vote 4 *Durchzechen*

*ROFL*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 November 2009)

Hi Markus.

Ich kann leider nicht zur Messe kommen. 
Sind einfach zu viele sachen diesen monat,
da bekomm ich das nicht auch noch unter... :-?

Schöne Messe euch allen wünscht:
Timo


----------



## Befree (9 November 2009)

*Dank an Deltalogic*

Hiermit Danke ich Deltalogic für meine Eintrittskarten xD

--> Danköööschöön

Edit: Halle 7 Stand Nr. 7-149


----------



## b1k86-DL (9 November 2009)

Hallo Befree,

bitte schön. Man sieht sich auf der Messe.

Gruß B1k86-DL


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 November 2009)

@ Befree: Der letzte Punkt deiner Signatur ist einfach nur GÖTTLICH!!! *ROFL*

Dann sieht man sich wohl am DELTALOGIC-Stand (Halle 7, Nr. 7-149) ;-)


----------



## DenEinen (21 November 2009)

So ich bin auch am Mi das erste mal auf der Messe. Mal sehen was mich dort erwartet.


----------



## Befree (23 November 2009)

Also.. wann sind den nun die Kernzeiten bei Delta? Ist das fix mit 10, 14 und 17 Uhr? Wäre dann wahrscheinlich um 14 Uhr da


----------



## b1k86-DL (23 November 2009)

Hallo,

wisst IHr was blöd ist in der Kneipe? Die haben keinen Fernseher d.h. man kann auch nicht VFB-Glasgow Rangers schauen.

Gruß B1k86


----------



## PLC-Gundel (23 November 2009)

*Termine*



Markus schrieb:


> mein vorschlag wäre das man mehrere kernzeiten pro tag vereinbart.
> zb:
> 
> 10:00
> ...



Die Zeiten sind gut. Ich denke, dabei bleibt es. 

Oder gab es noch irgendwelche Einwände, Markus?

:icon_exclaim: Fixer Termin für das Chat- und Forumstreffen ist am Mi um 14 Uhr.

Freue mich auf Euch,

bis dann,

Gundula


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 November 2009)

Hallo PLC-Gundel,

die von Dir genannten Zeiten sind gut, aber den wichtigsten Termin hast
Du leider nicht genannt  :

20:00 Landbierparadies

Gruß FA


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mach mich jetzt mal vom Acker. Wir sehen uns sicher in den nächsten drei Tagen auf dem Stand 7-149 ;-). Bin schon gespannt, wer alles kommt. 
Rainer Hönle


----------



## jabba (23 November 2009)

Kurzfristig habe ich einen Tagesausflug am Mittwoch geplant.
wird aber ein strammer Tag  Köln-Nürnberg|Messe|Nürnberg-Köln


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Kurzfristig habe ich einen Tagesausflug am Mittwoch geplant.
> wird aber ein strammer Tag  Köln-Nürnberg|Messe|Nürnberg-Köln



mir geht es ähnlich:

OWL --> Nürnberg
<- auf der Messe hin und her laufen ->
-> Deltastand um 14 Uhr <-
<- wieder auf der messe umherirren ->
Nürnberg --> OWL


----------



## Paule (23 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> <- auf der Messe hin und her laufen ->
> -> Deltastand um 14 Uhr <-
> <- wieder auf der messe umherirren ->


*ROFL*
Klasse Helmut,
lass uns zusammen irren


----------



## blasterbock (24 November 2009)

> Zitat von *Helmut_von_der_Reparatur*
> 
> 
> _<- auf der Messe hin und her laufen ->
> ...


 
Ich weiß auch jetzt definitiv, dass ich am Mittwoch das gleiche tun werde, wie Helmut. 350 km fahren - umherirren - 350 km fahren.
Freu mich trotzdem auf das Treffen am Deltastand.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 November 2009)

*Ösi Besuch*

Hallo!
Am Donnerstag bekommt ihr Ösi-Besuch.
500 km fahren und am Freitag heim.


----------



## stricky (24 November 2009)

moin,

da ich letzte mal in bielefeld nicht dabei sein konnte, werde ich morgen mal reinschauen ...


gruß
christian


----------



## stricky (24 November 2009)

ach ja,

falls noch einer ein zimmer sucht ... meldung machen

von mi auf do - ist ein dz

mir sind 2 leute abgesprungen


----------



## jabba (24 November 2009)

Falls noch da, nehme ich das.


----------



## stricky (24 November 2009)

zimmer ist weg ... ging ja schneller als gedacht !


----------



## dalbi (25 November 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir klappt es dieses Jahr schon wieder nicht ich sitze hier im Norden Deutschlands fest. Ich hoffe das Bier im Landbierparadies schmeckt, ich habe mir heute aus lauter Frust auch ein paaar gegönnt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (25 November 2009)

Hi dalbi,

schade, daß es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat, dafür waren aber einige
überraschend da, so daß wir sogar auf einen größeren Tisch umziehen
mussten.
Von der Qualität des Biers konnten wir uns ausgiebig überzeugen, weil der
Markus als erste gute Tat des Abends gleich mal ein 10er Faß bestellt hat.
Danke der Nachfrage, ich glaube es hat allen geschmeckt.
Ich denke wir sollten diesen 1. Fränkisch-Oberpfälzischen SPS-Forums
Stammtisch auch im nächsten Jahr abhalten, vielleicht kannst Du daran dann
ja teilnehmen.


----------



## Kieler (25 November 2009)

Bei mir hat es leider auch nicht geklappt. Ich sitze mitten in einer Inebtriebnahme. Eine A250 muss mal eben schnell in eine S7-300 gewandelt werden. So was bleibt dann halt bei mir hängen. Im nächsten Jahr klappt es sicherlich.


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Im nächsten Jahr klappt es sicherlich.


 
Das hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch gedacht. Und was wars? Nix!


----------



## Paule (25 November 2009)

*Zurück*

Jetzt mal ein ganz großes Lob an
Rainer Hönle und das DeltaLogic-Team! 
Astreine Bewirtung 

Und war echt nett ein paar von Euch kennen zulernen. :sm24:


----------



## Question_mark (25 November 2009)

*Grüsse nach Nürnberg*

Hallo,

dann mal von mir herzliche Grüße an alle Forumsteilnehmer, die im Moment die SPS/IPC besuchen. Dieses Mal war ich eigentlich zu faul und auch zum größten Teil meiner Zeit mit dem bevorstehenden Umzug meiner Tochter nach England beschäftigt.

Also anstrengende Arbeit, viel lieber hätte ich mit Euch einige Maß Bier gestemmt. Ich hoffe dann mal auf das nächste Jahr, herzliche Grüße an alle nach Nürnberg  :sm24:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (26 November 2009)

So, ich bin jetzt auch wieder @home

ich kopier jetzt einfach mal Paules Aussage, um das nicht selber nochmal zuschreiben 



Paule schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein ganz großes Lob an
> Rainer Hönle und das DeltaLogic-Team!
> Astreine Bewirtung
> 
> Und war echt nett ein paar von Euch kennen zulernen. :sm24:



*ACK*


----------



## blasterbock (26 November 2009)

Ich kann mich Paule und MW nur anschließen.
Danke
*ACK*


----------



## Befree (26 November 2009)

Für alle die nicht da waren hab ich ein hübsches "Stammtisch-Protokoll" geführt. Werde es die nächsten Tage mal Posten xD

Damit im Namen der PURness* noch viel Spaß für diejenigen die heute noch auf der Messe sind


*Erklärung kommt mit diesem Protokoll *ROFL*


----------



## erzteufele (26 November 2009)

ich war gestern da... ich fand es viel zu überfüllt !!! vorallem diese typen wo nur auf die messe gehen um werbegeschenke zu ergattern ?! ich dacht ich spinne ...

aber eine schöne sache hab ich gesehen  hinterm rexroth stand ist ne firma die irgendwas mit lebenmittel pharmaindustrie macht... da war ein bodypainter und na hübsche nackige, das war auch der einzigste stand wo ich 2mal war seh echt super aus! habe leider kein foto dabei gehabt. auf die frau wurde ein anzug gesprüht sah echt cool aus! nur da Sie recht große brüste hatte sah der anzug obenrum etwas groß aus ne 

grüße erzi


----------



## DenEinen (26 November 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ich war gestern da... ich fand es viel zu überfüllt !!! vorallem diese typen wo nur auf die messe gehen um werbegeschenke zu ergattern ?! ich dacht ich spinne ...
> 
> aber eine schöne sache hab ich gesehen  hinterm rexroth stand ist ne firma die irgendwas mit lebenmittel pharmaindustrie macht... da war ein bodypainter und na hübsche nackige, das war auch der einzigste stand wo ich 2mal war seh echt super aus! habe leider kein foto dabei gehabt. auf die frau wurde ein anzug gesprüht sah echt cool aus! nur da Sie recht große brüste hatte sah der anzug obenrum etwas groß aus ne
> 
> grüße erzi



Naja das passt für mich nicht ganz überein - Abstauber und Gaffer sind ja wohl beides nicht Sinn der Messe!

Nungut soll auch egal sein - ich fand die Messe interessant, leider habe ich es nicht zum Forum-Treffen geschafft aber an vielen Ständen gab es einiges technisch interessantes zu sehen.

PS: Den Anzug habe ich auch gesehen!


----------



## INST (26 November 2009)

> aber eine schöne sache hab ich gesehen :smile: hinterm rexroth stand ist ne firma die irgendwas mit lebenmittel pharmaindustrie macht... da war ein bodypainter und na hübsche nackige, das war auch der einzigste stand wo ich 2mal war seh echt super aus! habe leider kein foto dabei gehabt. auf die frau wurde ein anzug gesprüht sah echt cool aus! nur da Sie recht große brüste hatte sah der anzug obenrum etwas groß aus ne :wink:


 
An alle:
Die Fa. heisst hsh gmbh und kommt aus Neckarsulm.
Ausser einem tollen Messeauftritt haben die auch gute Produkte 

Gruß
INST


----------



## Perfektionist (26 November 2009)

INST schrieb:


> ... Ausser einem tollen Messeauftritt haben die auch gute Produkte
> ...


nebensächlich - habe letztes Mal auch nur einen auffällig großen Menschenauflauf drumrum wahrgenommen. Vielleicht sollte der Bodypainter mal das auf die Damen malen, was die Jungs herstellen ...


----------



## Befree (26 November 2009)

na dann würde ich hoffen das die Hergestellten dinge winzig klein sind xD


----------



## erzteufele (26 November 2009)

hat von euch jmd. ein bild vom bodypaint gemacht ? wollts noch meinem cheffe zeigen das er ein wenig neidisch wird *grins*


----------



## INST (26 November 2009)

@ erzteufele


> hat von euch jmd. ein bild vom bodypaint gemacht ? wollts noch meinem cheffe zeigen das er ein wenig neidisch wird


 
Würde ich nicht machen, sonst geht Dein Chef immer selber auf die Messe und Du bleibst im Betrieb ! 

Gruß
INST


----------



## MatMer (26 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> na dann würde ich hoffen das die Hergestellten dinge winzig klein sind xD


 
da muss ich dich enttäuschen....

aber mich würde auch ein Bild der jungen Dame interessieren... nicht aus den Gründen die ihr jetzt sofort denkt!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht da waren hab ich ein hübsches "Stammtisch-Protokoll" geführt. Werde es die nächsten Tage mal Posten xD
> 
> Damit im Namen der PURness* noch viel Spaß für diejenigen die heute noch auf der Messe sind
> 
> ...


 
Mein lieber Befree.

Wenn du nicht ins Abenteuerland geschickt werden willst dann solltest Du VOR der Veröffendlichung deines Protokolls vielleicht mit dem einen oder anderen Teilnehmer des Stammtisches Kontakt aufnehmen...   

Abenteuerland... der Eintritt kostet den Verstand.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein ganz großes Lob an
> Rainer Hönle und das DeltaLogic-Team!
> Astreine Bewirtung
> 
> Und war echt nett ein paar von Euch kennen zulernen. :sm24:


 

Genau. Vielen Dank an Rainer und seine Mitarbeiter. Es ist echt spitze wenn es auf einer Messe so einen Anlaufpunkt zum Ausruhe, Stärken und Quatschen hat. Ich fühl mich auf Eurem Stand immer pudelwohl...


----------



## Befree (26 November 2009)

jaja xD

"Ich mein du kannst ja zu fuß gehen... ich hab geld"

die tollsten sachen gabs da zu hören xD


----------



## jabba (26 November 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genau. Vielen Dank an Rainer und seine Mitarbeiter. Es ist echt spitze wenn es auf einer Messe so einen Anlaufpunkt zum Ausruhe, Stärken und Quatschen hat. Ich fühl mich auf Eurem Stand immer pudelwohl...



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen, ich war schon die Kaffeekasse am suchen, denn die Firma Deltalogic ja nicht nur für uns da .
Da wir ja hier nix spenden können , eröffne ich hiermit für Rainer die erste virtuelle Laolawelle.


:s18::s18::s18::s18:

Bitte im die Bestätigung für Rainer.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (27 November 2009)

Also ich fand es auch sehr sehr geil. War das erste Mal alle 3 Tage auf der Messe und bereue keinen einzigen davon! Ich fand es auch schön, ein paar von euch mal persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 November 2009)

Hallo,

ja, das waren drei interessante Messetage



Markus schrieb:


> ich habe ein zimmer für dich, habe insgesammt 8 stück reserviert.
> ... ;-)



Danke Markus für die Organistation der Übernachtung.



Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> ein Großer Tisch im Landbierparadies:
> 
> ...



Danke FA für die Idee und Auswahl des symphatischen Lokals.
("Mia ham ka Gola.") 

Danke an die Spender des Fasses .

Danke Befree für das im Druck befindliche Protokoll ... .

Danke an die "Frühaufsteher" unter uns, die mich am Donnerstag
um 04:52 Uhr wachgequasselt haben....


----------



## Markus (27 November 2009)

hallo leute,

also ich war leider nur mittwoch und donnerstag auf der messe, am dienstag ist dann spontan noch was dazwischen gekommen.

die zeit war knapp, ich habe nicht alles geschaft was ich mir vorgenommen habe.

deshalb war ich auch leider nur sporadisch bei deltalogic am stand anzutreffen, aber ein paar forenmitglieder habe ich dann doch auch noch getroffen.
tut mir leid das wir uns nicht ausführlicher unterhalten konnten, die zeit hätte ich mir eigentlich gerne genommen - diejenigen die mich schon mal stunden oder tage ertragen mussten, die wissen ja das ich gerne und viel rede... 

@jabba
schade das ich so kurz angebunden war, mit dir wäre ich gerne mal noch bei jokab vorbeigegangen, da war ich übrigens auch nicht in diesem jahr... 




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Danke Markus für die Organistation der Übernachtung.


 
das war die letzte spülunke!
und in der nacht von dienstag auf mittwoch habe ich ernsthaft überlegt den sue_port der das empfohlen hat im forum zu bannen!  von mittwoch auf donnerstag gings dann, da war ich deutlich über der 2 promille grenze...

@gerhard
waren wir echt so laut? 

da ich sehr viel in hotels wohne habe ich gewisse ansprüche an diese, an das empfolene hotel hatte ich die nicht, die durfte man bei dem günstigen preis nicht haben und wenn es nur für 2 kurze nächte ist...
ich fand diese verrauchte spülunke in der auch morgens noch seltdsame gestalten sassen und der wirt einer seiner besten kunden ist ja auch irgendwie geil. das personal an sich entsprach ässserlich zwar nicht dem was man von einem hotel gewohnt ist, aber die waren alle klasse drauf und sehr nett!
das die badezimmer nicht so den super hygienischen eindruck machten, war mir auch noch egal aber die betten waren das letzte!
die bei uns ahben so richtig gemieft! und in der matratze konnte man den finger bis zum boden drücken...

also ich suche für 2010 wieder was anständiges, wird zu messezeiten zentrumsnah aber sicher deutlich über 100€ liegen... alternativ wäre ausserhalb was denkbar, aber ehrlichgesagt bietet es sich an nach der messe noch etwas durch die stadt zu ziehen, mit der u-bahn zu fahren und sich die 30€ für das taxi zum hotel auserhalb zu sparen...

wenn jemand von euch zimer braucht, dann schnell mir sagen, ggf. bekommen wir einen besseren preis...


----------



## jabba (27 November 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> @jabba
> schade das ich so kurz angebunden war, mit dir wäre ich gerne mal noch bei jokab vorbeigegangen, da war ich übrigens auch nicht in diesem jahr...



Ich werde es überleben, PLC-Gundel hat Deine "Abwesenheit" charmant gefüllt. Der Safety war für mich dieses Jahr einer der Fixpunkte ohne die ich nicht von der Messe gegangen wäre. 

Nochmals dank an Stricky, ich war mit meinem Zimmer super zufrieden und das nur 5km entfernt, und dann muss ich erst nach der Messe erfahren das ich mit dem ja hätte die Nacht durchquasseln können ich sage nur "Delphi, Steaks, Rotwein"

Ich denke mal für so direkte Konkakte sind die Forentreffen schon besser geeignet, zur Messe fährt man halt nicht mal so, es sei denn man wohnt in Nürnberg.

Wieso heist das eigentlich "Frankenschnellweg", hab das für die ersten 4km von der Messe über den Frankenschnellweg über eine Stunde gebraucht... werde ich da diskriminiert weil ich kein Franke bin ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 November 2009)

Vielleicht sind dort die "Franken schnell weg" weil es sicht immer so staut?


----------



## stricky (28 November 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Nochmals dank an Stricky, ich war mit meinem Zimmer super zufrieden und das nur 5km entfernt, und dann muss ich erst nach der Messe erfahren das ich mit dem ja hätte die Nacht durchquasseln können ich sage nur "Delphi, Steaks, Rotwein"


Moin,
meinen Dank .. sonst hätte ich das Zimmer ja selbst bezahlen müssen

Beim nächsten Mal essen wir Steaks und trinken Rotwein 

gruß
christian


----------



## Safety (28 November 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
hat mich auch sehr gefreut Dich kennen zulernen!
Aber auch ein danke an alle anderen die da waren.

Es war wieder soviel los, dass ich kaum Zeit hatte für längere Gespräche.


----------



## dalbi (29 November 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind dort die "Franken schnell weg" weil es sicht immer so staut?



Genau, in meinen fast 3 Jahren Nürnberg habe ich gelernt den "Franken schnellweg" zu Stoßzeiten zu meiden da er sonst zum "Franken laaaaangsamweg" wird. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (29 November 2009)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> ...
> Danke der Nachfrage, ich glaube es hat allen geschmeckt.
> Ich denke wir sollten diesen 1. Fränkisch-Oberpfälzischen SPS-Forums
> Stammtisch auch im nächsten Jahr abhalten, vielleicht kannst Du daran dann
> ja teilnehmen.



Tja, das hatte ich mir letztes Jahr auch schon vorgenommen, dazu kann ich nur zu sagen "nächstes Jahr klappt es bestimmt". Das mit dem Stammtisch ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei 7 nach 5 im nächsten Jahr, das Essen dort ist immer spitze?!?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2009)

dalbi schrieb:


> Tja, das hatte ich mir letztes Jahr auch schon vorgenommen, dazu kann ich nur zu sagen "nächstes Jahr klappt es bestimmt". Das mit dem Stammtisch ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei 7 nach 5 im nächsten Jahr, das Essen dort ist immer spitze?!?
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Stellt die Termine und die Themen ein, wenn es so weit ist. Vielleicht kommen dann einige aus der Umgebung.


----------



## erzteufele (4 Dezember 2009)

hat jetzt jemand ein bild vom bodypaint gemacht  ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> hat jetzt jemand ein bild vom bodypaint gemacht  ?



Hallo, 

frage doch mal beim betreffenden Aussteller, wenn Du noch weißt, 
wo Du Dich hast bemalen lassen ...


----------



## MatMer (4 Dezember 2009)

da hier der Aussteller falsch genannt wurde, werdet ihr dort wohl keins finden

ABER: http://www.divus.eu/gallerie/FotogallerieDivus_sps2009.html

dort sind sie


----------



## INST (4 Dezember 2009)

Sorry für die nicht ganz richtige Info:



> Die Fa. heisst hsh gmbh und kommt aus Neckarsulm.


 
Aber auf den Bildern ist unterhalb des DIVUS - Banner das Logo der       Fa. hsh zu erkennen.

Ihr habt recht, wer schaut auf diesem Messestand schon nach den Firmenlogos. 

Gruß
INST


----------



## MatMer (4 Dezember 2009)

Wir haben anscheinend nur unseren Mandos auf den Divus Stand dazu gestellt, da dort ein Divus-Rechner eingesetzt wird. Allerdings sieht man auf den weiteren Bildern ja mehrfach das Divus Logo...


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2009)

messe is VORBEI! ... kann mal einer das binding to the top entfernen? das deprimiert! ja, ich war das zweite jahr in folge nicht dabei und es kotzt mich an!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> messe is VORBEI! ... kann mal einer das binding to the top entfernen? das deprimiert! ja, ich war das zweite jahr in folge nicht dabei und es kotzt mich an!



Dann den Messebesuch 2010 sofort auf die Liste der guten Vorsätze für das nächste Jahr schreiben. Und zum Üben auf dem Forumstreffen bei Markus vorbeischauen ;-).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> messe is VORBEI! ... kann mal einer das binding to the top entfernen? das deprimiert! ja, ich war das zweite jahr in folge nicht dabei und es kotzt mich an!



Das Binding bleibt so lange, bis das mit den Zimmern für 2010 geklärt ist .


----------



## Befree (10 Dezember 2009)

HAben wir das PUR konzert eigentlich schon diskutiert? Wie wars? Was ging ab? Hatten alle ihre Zähne noch? Bzw. hatten Sie schon welche xD

Edit: Ich habe immer noch keinen eigenen Begriff unter meinem Namen?!!


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Ich habe immer noch keinen eigenen Begriff unter meinem Namen?!!


Da steht doch Benutzer drunter 
Ansonsten noch mal schnell ein paar Beiträge schreiben, ab 100 biste dann 
Erfahrener Benutzer


----------



## Pizza (10 Dezember 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> HAben wir das PUR konzert eigentlich schon diskutiert? Wie wars? Was ging ab? Hatten alle ihre Zähne noch? Bzw. hatten Sie schon welche xD
> 
> Edit: Ich habe immer noch keinen eigenen Begriff unter meinem Namen?!!



Hehe, der jenige hat sich noch nicht geäußert. 
Lag wohl an seiner Begleitung *ROFL*


----------



## Befree (10 Dezember 2009)

nene, Markus weiß schon was ich meine xD

Komm mit mir in Abenteuerland... ooohh ohhh ohh

@ Pizza waren mind. 2 wenn du weißt was ich mein


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> nene, Markus weiß schon was ich meine xD
> ..


Ich heisse auch Markus und weiss nicht Bescheid ;-)
Aber egal


----------



## Pizza (10 Dezember 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich heisse auch Markus ...



ist ja auch kein Wunder, MarKus ist ja hier im Forum eher ein Sammelbegriff


----------



## Befree (10 Dezember 2009)

insider, marlob, insider.... Noch nicht stark genug du bist für die macht, mein unerschrockener Padawan


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> ist ja auch kein Wunder, MarKus ist ja hier im Forum eher ein Sammelbegriff


Da hast du Recht 
Sieht man ja immer wieder bei Regionalstammtischen, Messen usw. 
Wenn man jemanden nicht kennt, sagt man einfach Markus zu ihm ;-)
Stimmt fast immer.


----------



## Befree (10 Dezember 2009)

Wie in der Türkei Mustafa xD *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> insider, marlob, insider.... Noch nicht stark genug du bist für die macht, mein unerschrockener Padawan


Geht mich auch nichts an. Aber aus der Ausbildung bin ich raus und folge auch keinem Meister


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2009)

@Befree

Hallo,

was macht denn das Protokoll zu unserer "Besprechung" vom 24.11.09? 

Das wird normalerweise zeitnah erstellt.  Sonst gehen viele Details verloren. :sad:


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (10 Dezember 2009)

@Befree:

Wo bleibt das heiss ersehnte Protokoll, erstellt auf meinem "Raiffeisen"-Block
mit meinem Beckhoff-Kuli ???

Gruß FA


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Dezember 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Geht mich auch nichts an. Aber aus der Ausbildung bin ich raus und folge auch keinem Meister


 

Zu deiner Info, weil da noch mehr kommt.......

Da war einer bei dem abendlichen Messestammstinn in Nürnberg der hat nur warme Milch getrunken und haut und jetzt so nach und nach unsere Sprüche um die Ohren... Er hat sie sich aufgeschrieben.... das hab ich echt noch nie erlebt...... *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> der hat nur warme Milch getrunken .... *ROFL*


Das ist ja ekelig :-(
Bis jetzt habe ich nur von solchen Leuten gehört, aber das es die wirklich gibt


----------



## Befree (17 Dezember 2009)

naja.. wenn dann warmes Zitronenlimo xD Milch agbs da net *ROFL*


Protokoll kommt... muss es leider suchen.. aber werde es wieder finden


----------



## Approx (17 Dezember 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> naja.. wenn dann warmes Zitronenlimo xD Milch agbs da net *ROFL*


 
Manche Leute trinken ganz andere Milch. (ich persönlich find's  :sm22

gruß


----------



## Markus (17 Dezember 2009)

ich habe hier reserviert:
http://www.deutsche-staedte.de/nuernberg/hotels/hotelhueblerampark/index.html

68€/nacht
direkt an der u-bahn
direkt am park

wenn wer was will dann bis morgen bescheid geben.


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe hier reserviert:
> http://www.deutsche-staedte.de/nuernberg/hotels/hotelhueblerampark/index.html
> 
> 68€/nacht
> ...


Wenn das für die Messe im nächsten Jahr ist, dann nehme ich ein Zimmer


----------

